
Elixir: A Mini-Documentary [video] - rhizome31
http://doc.honeypot.io/elixir-documentary-2018/
======
duksis
Nice work! Great way to get to know some of the ppl behind the Elixir lang
ecosystem.

------
kirankn
Awesome language and wonderful people

------
lbighetti
Great video! Really enjoyed it!

